# Another Angel in Heaven



## amberlynn

I got one of the worse phone calls today that I think Ive ever received. My dad called me this morning around 10:30 and gave me the worse news of my life, my Grandpa passed away after suffering a massive heart attack. I don't understand why it had to happen. I will be the only grandchild not there due to I don't have to money to get there. My Dad says not to get myself into a financial rut trying to get there, that he knows Im there in heart, and that my Grandpa wouldnt want me getting into debt trying to get there. I just feel so guilty, alone and depressed...


----------



## HappyHer

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. Your grandfather is in your heart, not in a wooden box. You can do something on your own to remember him, like maybe write a letter to him, burn it and allow the wind to take it to him....


----------

